

Shepherd-js manage Javascript modules, your files are your modules. - jenhsun
http://xcambar.github.com/shepherd-js/

======
rationalthug
I had a negative reaction when I first saw the string literal syntax, but
after reading through your docs I can see the appeal. Using the Harmony syntax
seems like it could be a big win. RequireJS is the module loader I currently
use, but I'll give the source of Shepherd-js a once-over and if it looks
promising I'll give it a go.

